

Four tips for learning how to program (2011) - lispython
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3014-four-tips-for-learning-how-to-program

======
dysoco
My number one tip is "Don't give a ____about what people tell you in the
internet".

Seriously, you'll get confused with so many holy wars... "Don't use C++, use
C!", "No! C++ is safer", etc. etc. ... just pick a language and use it, if you
don't like it pick another and try it.

You learn more using a language for 1h than reading about that language for 3h
in HN.

------
vph
Seriously, the only tip for learning how to program is jumping in and just do
it. That's it. You will figure out how to learn programming by doing that; and
may be some day, you will write blog posts giving tips on how to learn
programming. But until then the only way is just do it, and do it a lot.

